# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  الصداقه.

## AMR@RAMZI

*الصداقه**.* *............* *ماذا اكتب عن الصداقه* ** *فانها أساس الكمال* ** *وماذا اكتب عن الاخوه في الله* ** *فانها كنز من الجمال* ** *وماذا اكتب عن الوفاء* * * *فانه عمل الأبطال* ** *وماذا اكتب عن الاخلاص* * * *فانه من شمول الاجمال* * * *وماذا اكتب عن الحب* * * *فانه تعبير عن الحال* ** *وماذا اكتب عن التسامح* ** *فانه طريق الى الوصال* ** *وماذا اكتب عن الجمال* ** *فانه موجود بلا احتمال* * * *وماذا وماذا فهل هناك من* ** *يجيبني على هذا السؤال*

----------


## mohamed73

*وماذا اكتب عن الاخوه في الله* *فانها كنز من الجمال*

----------


## max_11

دمت دوما ساطعا
 بحضورك الرائع 
جزيل الشكر على حضورك

----------

